# How Much Do You Believe On Security Of Ios?



## Elenaemars (Apr 11, 2018)

I trust IOS about 80%, the rest 20%  is still on checking. How about you?


----------



## Satcomer (May 25, 2018)

I tend to think the best security is between the keyboard and the chair! We all saw a weak password on iCloud on a starlet got her account hacked!


----------

